# NurenBridgeCity



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Ive been lurking these pages for a couple months now...bought my 4 year old son an AFX Giant Raceway for xmas and my wife said..."shouldnt that be on a table?"....Oh Boy, green light! Being one who loves to tinker a bit I jumped at the opportunity. My son's play room has a 5x9' area that would be perfect so that was the size I decided to go with...never built a track table before and this will def be my first time attempting to landscape a project....Im deep into it now so Ill just post pictures and let you guys either rip it apart or make suggestions....once we start to add buidlings, we will use legos...my plan is to make it a nice blend between a toy and a realistic city race track...

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

I decided to stain the wood rather than paint it...that way it would be easier to clean up my son's mistakes...
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

After many trial and error runs I finally decided on a layout...
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

I got all the elevations set...I built the walls of the table first because I wanted to keep the track within the confinements of the table...no elevation greater than 2" so that if a car deslotted, it would remain on the table (4" walls)...
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

Once that was done I used track clips to close all the gaps and secured the track to the table with #3 screws...

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

I then wired the table up for power and brakes...there were too many dead spots with the single power track that came with the set

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Landscaping began next and I am still in that stage...pics below are where I am currently

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

In this photo you can see where I will add a water feature

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

I found a suspension bridge to go over the water feature....
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

That is where I am for now...still got a long ways to go....alot of the landscaping is just roughed in and will get cleaned up later...I am attempting to test out my skills and improve as I go...after all, it is a hobby and trial and error is expected...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like your off to a great start. Keep the pix coming cause we're a pix lovin' crowd.
>Tom<


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Mitey fine lookin' setup, kognac...

Who made the bridge?... Nice style...

John
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting layout design.
the landscaping is coming along nicely.
I like the way you used the plaster cloth for rock features.


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments! I found the bridge on fleabay....using the plastercloth was the only way I figured I could make mountains and hills without going big...foam bricks would have not allowed for me to keep everything down at the 1-2" height I am trying to maintain...


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

If anyone can help answer this I would be greatful! When transitioning from the new style track to the old t-jet it appears that the pins are slightly too long....now when I run in my original direction it is not an issue but when I run it in reverse the cars will de-slot at the transition....any tricks/tips on how I can smooth that out without clipping the pins on the cars? I took a tiny bit off one and it still did not help...slots are too small the plunge route them deeper...I'm stuck!


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Dremel maybe?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, the slot in t-jet "lock and joiner" is shallower than everything after.

this is why the AFX cars came with a reversable blade.
the pin on that is shorter than the blade.

I think the only thing you can do is to ramp the slot in the lock and joiner track at the transition.
perhaps a narrow file?
a dremel with small tool bit?
sharp hobby knife?

or ....
shorten all the guide pins/blades


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Interesting circuit. 

Looks like you're having lots of fun with the building and detailing.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking _very_ good, *Kognac*. I just love a build thread with lots of good clear photos, and these are fantastic.

-- D


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Pulled out the Dremel tool and solved the deslot issue...didnt even think about that, thanks guys! My son and I were able to get the bridge underlay down...also including a good shot of some of the trees we installed and the beginnings of the parking lot area that will be fenced in with access gate....everything is just roughed in...will take a bit of time to go back through and clean up all the imperfections to make it really nice but it will happen

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Been a minute since I posted progress...quite a few changes have taken place...
got the water feature finished...took some time...still have to make the water look like its moving though
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

I also added a couple ponds behind the police station...you have to remember, I am building this with my 4 yr old so its a lot of fun...especially when you take in his suggestions..
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

here is the police station, still have to make the road and parking lot for it but you get the idea...my sons idea of using legos is actually pretty cool...we are working a a full pit lane made from bricks as well
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

this is the medical station...still needs the parking spot made though
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

This a a shot of the back of the fire station...
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

another shot of the fire station from the front
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

One of the big changes has been painting the cork black, you will also notice where we have begun to mask off for the FISA curbs
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

I was also able to starts the walls for the pit lane area and around the hairpin 
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

lastly, one good shot of some of the landscaping detail...I am learning so much with this build...
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the water looks pretty good from here.
love that bridge


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

alpink said:


> the water looks pretty good from here.
> love that bridge


It's clear for sure!....got a few of the FISA curb sections done and not sure I like the look...will wait until I have them all completed before I paint black back over them
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Those curbs kept me up last night, couldn't sleep thinking about why they looked so bad! I cut them down to 1/4" and now they look much better! 
https://flic.kr/p/FGYRit
https://flic.kr/p/Gwy7pv


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Really liking your track. Nice to see a landscaped HO track again.


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Gareth said:


> Really liking your track. Nice to see a landscaped HO track again.


Gareth,

Thanks for your comment, I appreciate it. I am just trying to learn, its not perfect and Ive had to redo a lot but it is coming together!

Keeping with the "City" theme, I decided to build the pit area from bricks as well. You may not be able to tell where I am going from the pics but once its done you will see the detail in this aspect of the track...garage bay for 8 cars with monitors and all...check it out. Also, you will notice Homer strolling across the footbridge (also made from bricks, still waiting on the rest of the stairs). Only thing with Bricklink is waiting on shipments to come in....

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

I added parking stalls in the lot, still have more detail but its coming
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

one of the pit bays about 50% complete
NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

This is the front, will have windows up top

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

Rear access to each bay via doors

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr

Side view

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

NurenBridgeCity by kognac14, on Flickr


----------

